# German Speaking Playgroup?



## lkgriffith (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm an American moving from Switzerland to Dubai in December with my German husband and our 2 year old. She speaks some German, some Swiss German and some English and I am looking for ways to continue her progress with German, especially since nursery school will be held in English. Does anyone know of any German speaking playgroups in Dubai for small children? Or does anyone out there have small kids that speak German that would be interested in getting the kids together to practice their German while they play together?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nein. Ich bin ein kugelschreiber...


----------



## Sajeer Kanhirode (Oct 28, 2008)

lkgriffith said:


> I'm an American moving from Switzerland to Dubai in December with my German husband and our 2 year old. She speaks some German, some Swiss German and some English and I am looking for ways to continue her progress with German, especially since nursery school will be held in English. Does anyone know of any German speaking playgroups in Dubai for small children? Or does anyone out there have small kids that speak German that would be interested in getting the kids together to practice their German while they play together?



Dear friend,

My name is sajeer, Indian, working in a contracting co., Ddubai as secretary. can you touch with me to improve my english communciation skill? If you wish to chat with me please send your contact no. or e-mail ID please...


your friend,

*Sajeer Kanhirode.
Dubai
050-8063324*


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

you're kidding...


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

lkgriffith said:


> I'm an American moving from Switzerland to Dubai in December with my German husband and our 2 year old. She speaks some German, some Swiss German and some English and I am looking for ways to continue her progress with German, especially since nursery school will be held in English. Does anyone know of any German speaking playgroups in Dubai for small children? Or does anyone out there have small kids that speak German that would be interested in getting the kids together to practice their German while they play together?


Guten morgen! Ich bin italiener und mittel november werde ich auch umziehen nach Dubai. I speak english (good or bad...up to you...I admit sometimes I don't understand what forumers are writing about) and a little german. But my wife is german and she'll be joining me at the end of this school year july '09. We have 2 children 5&10 YO. They'll probably go to the German school in Sharjah (transport provided by school). If you speak German try in this website Deutscher Frauenkreis Dubai, you might find what you need.
Tschuss und...bis bald


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

lkgriffith said:


> I'm an American moving from Switzerland to Dubai in December with my German husband and our 2 year old. She speaks some German, some Swiss German and some English and I am looking for ways to continue her progress with German, especially since nursery school will be held in English. Does anyone know of any German speaking playgroups in Dubai for small children? Or does anyone out there have small kids that speak German that would be interested in getting the kids together to practice their German while they play together?


sorry but i dont know about any playgroups for german speaking kids out here in dubai, since i dont have any kids (or a wife)

however there is a german school in dubai Willkommen and one in Sharjah Deutsche Schule Sharjah . you should also look into ansarinet.de , which is a dubai site in german. they have a monthly magazine that you can read online. it has a lot of advertisements for german businesses and stuff in dubai 

if you know any german, then you could go to the monthly "german women coffee get together" at the Al Qasr Hotel. for more info clicko hero  >> Deutscher Frauenkreis Dubai


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

hehe just saw what 30knots wrote..... damn feel stupid for basically writing the samething that he wrote :-s


----------



## Sajeer Kanhirode (Oct 28, 2008)

alli said:


> you're kidding...


I'm not kidding anybody...If you can do this better for me....

Regardz


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
as said in my private message...get in touch once you're in Dubai.
Our junior, 17 month now, does not really speak yet...but once he does, one of the language I want him to pick up is German  

this might well be a chance for our kids to play together and at the same time learn/keep the language skills going

Cheerio
Lenochka


----------

